# 2020 BMC Roadmachine



## Askeptic (Jan 3, 2017)

Information has emerged on the 2020 BMC Roadmachine as of this morning.

The front end is said to offer a 20% increase in torsional stiffness for improved handling, while the bottom bracket junction gains a 5% bump. The flattened and re-worked seatstays now sit a further 10mm lower on the seat tube, the D-shape seatpost has been slimmed and reworked, and combined with a wholly new and asymmetric fork, BMC claims there is now 25% more compliance. All told, a 54cm clear coated frame is said to weigh 895g, a marginal 25g reduction.



https://www.bikeradar.com/news/bmc-launches-all-new-roadmachine/

https://cyclingtips.com/2019/06/bmc-roadmachine-2020-first-ride-review/

https://road.cc/content/tech-news/2...bigger-tyres-more-comfort-and-extra-stiffness


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

Petrol Blue with the coral-red accents... I just pulled the trigger on this bike, stoked to get in in and get to ride it!


----------

